# Windows 7 Build 7100 x86-64



## Fizban (Apr 25, 2009)

Windows 7 Build 7100 (RC) seems to be refusing to recognize that my laptop has a ATi Radeon Mobility x1400 in it and is only listing a "Standard VGA Graphics Adapter" in Device Manager. No other builds of Windows 7 (used 7000, 7048, 7057, 7068, and 7077) has had this issue before. I tried installing the ATi Catalyst driver for it and it said there was no compatible device on my computer.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had this trouble. Here is what I did (x64):

1, Uninstall existing drivers through Control Panel, reboot in safe mode and run Driver Sweeper to clean up, then:

2, Go here and download the 61.1mb package

3, Go here and download Mobility Modder the install it

4, Go here to download the update, and extract the file into the Mod Tool Directory, overwriting the previous file

5, Run the ATI driver package you downloaded earlier, then cancel after it has been extracted (when you see a black window with orange buttons)

6, Run the Mobility Modder, pointing to the driver folder e.g: C:\ATI\Support\9_3_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu

7, When complete, close mobility modder, navigate yourself to the above folder and run setup.exe

8, At the end it will most likely fail, however, before rebooting, go to device manager, right click and and click update driver, click browse my computer for software, then click browse and point to:

C:\ATI\Support\9_3_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\Driver\Packages\Drivers\Display\LH6A_INF

9, Click next and it should install the driver. Reboot and all should be okay!


----------



## Gzero (Apr 25, 2009)

Ta just what I needed for my laptop, hoping these drivers will install. Once I get it done will report back if this works for x300 mobility gpu.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm, tried that, on the final update when I try updating it via device manager it tells me: 

"The best driver software for your device is already installed
Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date.

Standard VGA Graphics Adapter"

Also when I uninstall the drivers, it forces a reboot, and after rebooting (whether into safemode or not) it automatically reinstalls the drivers.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh wait just remembered I missed a bit 

Go to C:\ATI\Support\9_3_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\ Driver\Packages\Drivers\Display\LH6A_INF

And open CH_76829.inf

Go down to where it says:

[ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.0]

And change it to

[ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1]

Save and exit. Then retry from step 8.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you do search or specify the driver? 
They made it a little more confusing this time around, you must click "have a disk" option, I'm not got Win7 near me at the moment so I can't quote it properly but I'm sure when you try update the driver you'll be able to find it.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 25, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Did you do search or specify the driver?
> They made it a little more confusing this time around, you must click "have a disk" option, I'm not got Win7 near me at the moment so I can't quote it properly but I'm sure when you try update the driver you'll be able to find it.



I specified the exact file. I also just tried editing the INF file and then searching as you suggested, that didn't seem to work either.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah that was similar to the problem I was having for build 7077 x64, it gave me an error message with the 9.x.

I haven't tried this:


> Go down to where it says:
> 
> [ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.0]
> 
> ...



Isn't there 2 inf's here: C:\ATI\Support\9_3_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\ Driver\Packages\Drivers\Display\

One of them is modded my MM, but the other is left untouched, which I'm pretty sure was the one that Win 7 would look at. Except it only contained the hd2xxx series and onwards. I added my x300 to that list, but no go.

I can't remember any of the error messages unfortunately. So I install CCC 8.12 which works fine and the driver has the same date as the one that came with Win 7. I've turned of all fade effects, and animate opening/closing windows for a good boost in performance in Aero.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 25, 2009)

reinstall the os or manualy install the drivers


----------



## Fizban (Apr 25, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> reinstall the os or manualy install the drivers



Reinstalling the OS does not fix the issue, and I've tried installing the drivers, the problem seems to be that it is not even recognizing that the device is connected.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 25, 2009)

force install the driver


----------



## Fizban (Apr 25, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> force install the driver



Even possible to be more vague?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

Fizban said:


> Even possible to be more vague?



In device manager go to the device right click update driver software then click on let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer then click on have disk locate the driver file click ok it then it will come up with a update driver warning click yes and it will install


----------



## Gzero (Apr 26, 2009)

He reported that he tried it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

Gzero said:


> He reported that he tried it.



  :shadedshu well if it picks up the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter you can force install any driver over that i do it every time with my sound card because the razer driver sound channels dont work all the time using the cmedia one fixed my problem so i dont care im waiting on my G35


----------

